# Fidelity President Files For New Bitcoin Fund



## Gus1970 (26 Aug 2020)

Fidelity President Files For New Bitcoin Fund
					

Bitcoin wins as Fidelity president and head of strategy and planning Peter Jubber today filed paperwork with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) informing the regulator of a new fund.




					www.forbes.com
				




More signs of institutional money flowing into crypto


----------



## tecate (26 Aug 2020)

Gus1970 said:


> More signs of institutional money flowing into crypto


$100,000 minimum buy in so definitely targeting institutional. Last month Fidelity bought a 10% stake in BTC mining company, Hut 8. Yesterday, it also published it's  on the recent OCC letter (paving the way for national banks in the US to custody crypto).

Meanwhile, crypto-friendly Hester Peirce has been nominated for a second term as an SEC commissioner. The future looks a bit brighter for that elusive Bitcoin ETF product.


----------

